# Tom Clancy's The Division trailer. Video



## Fabry_cekko (10 Giugno 2014)

Sembra un giocone...secondo me ormai i giochi sono diventati dei film, nel senso che graficamente sembrano persone vere...tempo 2-3 anni e ci confondiamo anche noi

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Giugno 2014)




----------

